# Stocks to Short - Bluechips and Midcaps



## RichKid (29 March 2005)

Since the market appears to be taking a dive (and with a lot of ex-div stocks around and possibly another interest rate rise in a few weeks) I thought it may be worthwhile finding some candidates to short. I'm looking at it from a T/A point of view but fundamentals (as above) are important to reinforce a bearish view.

I've got BHP, ZFX, BSL and OST on my list for short term plays (days or weeks). Will post charts later on the shorting aspect alone. There are separate threads on those stocks so have a look if interested, most views are long in those threads. There's also the timeframe, some will short stocks for weekly profits and others for monthly trades so we'll have to explain the timeframe to make sense of it.

Any suggestions on how to limit the type of stocks to include in this thread? It can't be junior resources or tiny IT co's since there isn't an effective way to trade them (ie need warrants or options and CFD's don't cover all stocks). 

So maybe we'll stick to the ASX 300?? Any ideas?? Separate threads for Indices (xao, xjo etc) is best.


----------



## DTM (30 March 2005)

*Re: Stocks to Short- Bluechips and Midcaps*

Bought put options on CCL and NWS this morning.  Will look at CSL tomorrow and see how much put options cost.  Am also looking at NAB, CBA which move the most for banks (and options aren't too expensive) and MBL in two weeks time when options become cheaper.  Will look at RIO and BHP next week when option prices also become cheaper (just too expensive at the moment).

Happy trading


----------



## RichKid (30 March 2005)

*Re: Stocks to Short- Bluechips and Midcaps*

I'm looking at BSL now, closes below $9 makes this very attractive imo.


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2005)

*Re: Stocks to Short- Bluechips and Midcaps*

rk
Have been watching BSL too 
Think theres still more falling to be done - maybe to $8 ???


----------



## DTM (30 March 2005)

*Re: Stocks to Short- Bluechips and Midcaps*

I've just added BIL to my put options list.  BIL has stayed strong while the market has turned downwards.  

Hopefully only a matter of time.....


----------

